
Reinventing Home Directories (From All Systems Go Conference) - fortran77
https://streaming.media.ccc.de/asg2019/relive/164
======
fortran77
slides: [https://cfp.all-systems-go.io/media/homed-
asg2019.pdf](https://cfp.all-systems-go.io/media/homed-asg2019.pdf)

